# Photo Tournament: First



## Glliw (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay, taking a different angle on this one.  Log into your Flickr, photobucket, or whatever your main repository of your photos is and go back to the veeeerryy first day that you uploaded and choose one from that first day of uploads.  

And please keep it honest, its just a tournament! 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope it wins this time!


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh boy.. Lol

Well one of my very first ones happened to be one of my best, and it's already won a tourney, so I'll go with this one instead

http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/...ssic-Auto-Show/IMG6553/356949125_LwgCr-XL.jpg


----------



## Jet (Apr 30, 2010)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3239/3113520103_fc05065df3_b.jpg


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Hope it wins this time!



http://www.computerforum.com/9899-post-yourself.html


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 30, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/9899-post-yourself.html



-_-

I hope you're not serious


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> -_-
> 
> I hope you're not serious



Oh.. I thought you posted it in the wrong thread..


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 30, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Oh.. I thought you posted it in the wrong thread..



Lol, it says he's 16, that dude is at LEAST 30


----------



## Fatback (Apr 30, 2010)

You just had to go there didn't you. My first photos sucked now that I go back and look at them. Who ever wins should do one for post your most recent photo, if they have nothing better.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4174972872_a08f4fc435_b.jpg


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

MBGraphics said:


> Lol, it says he's 16, that dude is at LEAST 30



Oh pff, that age could be a joke.


----------



## Fatback (Apr 30, 2010)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Oh pff, that age could be a joke.



Nah I have seen his youtube videos he is defiantly no older then 16-18


----------



## Ramodkk (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's my entry:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3448/3244407183_4c531e8694_b.jpg


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fatback said:


> Nah I have seen his youtube videos he is defiantly no older then 16-18



Then it's his kids in the videos. 

Edit: I'm contributing nothing to this thread, but all of the photos look great! Keep up the good work, team!


----------



## speedyink (May 1, 2010)

Mine, uploaded over 4 years ago 

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs9/i/2006/032/8/c/Bamfield_Lake_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## aviation_man (May 1, 2010)

Woah, this one was with my old fujifilm P&S. lol. 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/4566458629_0bfbfcab75_o.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (May 1, 2010)




----------



## TFT (May 1, 2010)

From 2004  with a Nikon E2000

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5029/dorset200416.jpg


----------



## Calibretto (May 1, 2010)

My first Flickr upload:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3429/3354291444_78413a48ae_o.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (May 1, 2010)

Ok, we're set with 11 entries. :good:


----------



## Glliw (May 1, 2010)

Could someone else put up the poll please?  I'm swamped with school work studying for my last final and can barely take the time out to make this post.  Sorry.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 2, 2010)

Here ya go:

http://www.computerforum.com/175003-photo-tourny-first.html


----------

